# ronp just called



## grampyskids (Apr 8, 2010)

His surgery was delayed for a while this morning. He is out of surgery and sounds a little groggy. He has yet to see his Doctor, but the fact that  he is alert is encouraging.


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2010)

Great News!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated, grampy!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like great news.  Please let me know we are here in spirit for him.


----------



## caveman (Apr 8, 2010)

I am calling him tomorrow Grampy.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 8, 2010)

I just talked to him and hes doing ok said his back is sore but they just gave him some pain meds so hopefully that'll help. He said he should be going home tomorrow.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hoping for a quick recovery and smoke story. Good Luck Ron


----------



## meateater (Apr 8, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## bassman (Apr 8, 2010)

Good news!  Get healed up soon, Ron.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats great news, Get well fast Ron


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 8, 2010)

2 liters of Yoshidas IV stat!


Glad to hear Ron is doing well.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad to hear the King of Yoshida is doing well. Send along our wishes for a speedy recovery too.


----------



## rickw (Apr 8, 2010)

That's very good news.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## ellymae (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2010)

Great, Thanks for the updates...


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 9, 2010)

Great news. I always knew he was in the top 98 percentile!


----------



## dave from mesa (Apr 9, 2010)

Get well quick Ron. Don't know what happened but glad to hear you are doing fine.


----------



## que-ball (Apr 9, 2010)

Get well quick, Ron!


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad to hear. Get well quick, Ron!


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 9, 2010)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## captsly (Apr 9, 2010)

Great news!! Thanks for the updates...


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2010)

very good news and thx for the update grampy.......


----------



## fishawn (Apr 9, 2010)

Get well soon Bud!


----------



## erain (Apr 9, 2010)

ditto man!!!


----------



## ltslewis (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish you and your family the best through this and will have a prayer for you. My mother has gone through 3 of these types of surgeries and no matter what the doctors say it is always a scary ordeal. Hope to see you back posting soon ^^.

~Joe


----------



## badfrog (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent news... take it easy and get healed!


----------

